# PE Power October 14 Orlando Study Group



## seandapaul24 (Jun 1, 2014)

If you live in Orlando and want to study for the Oct14 PE Power exam send me a message.


----------



## mlara76 (Jun 5, 2014)

I live near Orlando and taking Power PE in October


----------



## skhedr (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm in Texas, we can chat or communicate online, there are dozen of channels to do so, contact me if interested!


----------

